# Dumb Questions- Again!



## Ronaulmtd (Feb 8, 2011)

As more and more folks try their hand at this, I am positive you get repetitive dumb questions from us wannabe's...but since I don't know the answers- here goes more-by the way, I recently purchased a used Mad River Synergy 14 hybrid yak from Metroman- his SS Metro. It is pretty close to "ready to fish." I just have to putty down the transducer... 
1. Fishing in the bay out of a yak, what licenses do you need? I have the NOAA registration card.
2. Clothing- as you do get somewhat wet launching and paddling, what protective clothing do you recommend for early spring and late fall fishing?
3.Tackle is geared to species you want to catch and fishing from water is different than shore, so I think most any freshwater heavy-duty bass tackle will suffice, but what baits, lures, etc. do you use for most middle/upper bay species?
4. Do you carry a hand bilge pump to keep cockpits dry? Do sprayshields keep you from getting wet? I have never seen the bay without some waves sometime during the day.
5. Anchoring or drifting? How do you do the anchor- what size and types do you recommend?
6. Navigation- Compass or GPS? I have been on the water when fog made it impossible to navigate by sight- without some navigation aids, you would be "up the creek without a paddle!"
7. Safety equipment- what do you recommend for bay fishing?


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Kayak Fishing Magazine is an on line Mag with articles and info on Kayak fishing. Good resource.


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

1) You need a bay sport license... nothing extra/special since your in a yak.
2) If you can afford it, a dry suit is the best... however, I go with a pair of overall waders... Others add dry tops with their waders.
3) Can't go wrong with a top/bottom rig for craker and spot. I like to liveline for Stripers and/or blues. Jigging spoons are good around the bridge. I use bass assasins, beetle spins for white Perch.
4) For the yak you have, your gonna need something to get the water out... A cup will probably be sufficient, but a pump would probably make the process a million times quicker. I have been out on the with Metroman numerous times with that yak. There was just once where taking on water was a concern, and honestly we shouldn't have even been on the water that day. Easily 4-6 foot swells near the bay bridge... 
5) I have never anchored anywhere... I always drift...
6) Never used any... haven't got lost yet...lol
7) PFD! If you going alone a handheld radio just in case. Gear leashes!!! And water...lol!

I hope this helps you out some...

Myt


----------



## Ronaulmtd (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks- it does a lot. I think I am starting out staying in the creeks and hanging around Mitchell Creek- by Cobb Island


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

Oh then you will be good to go back there!!! Just take your time... get to know the boat and you'll be fine...

MYT


----------



## Trapper (Aug 20, 2007)

Try and hook up with someone your first time out. and get some pointers. TAKE YOUR TIME


----------



## richardbb85 (Apr 18, 2009)

Ronaulmtd said:


> Thanks- it does a lot. I think I am starting out staying in the creeks and hanging around Mitchell Creek- by Cobb Island


try out bushwood wharf when the croakers are in, it's a well protected area with a lot of fishes around + minimal boat traffic


----------



## Ronaulmtd (Feb 8, 2011)

Being that I don't know anything about kayak fishing other than watching Kayak Kevin's video a time or two, I'll take your advice and try to find someone experienced to go the first time and that maybe will keep me from swimming back in. 

The Mad River Synergy is supposed to be very stable but it is still a kayak that will toss your butt into the water in a NY second if you aren't careful. Everyone that has ever owned a boat has gone for at least one swim they weren't expecting to.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

When you're ready to head out, let me know. If I'm free, I'll join ya.


----------



## JapaneseZero (Jul 27, 2009)

MetroMan said:


> When you're ready to head out, let me know. If I'm free, I'll join ya.


Same here... i wont be able to fish week days but with enough heads up a weekend day is a go. I need to get my new yak rigged first which will probably take about a month. Depends on how fast humminbird swaps the transducer, how long it takes to get my fish finder from cabelas, and my new paddle from amazon. (AT fishstick reg $339 on sale for $170!!!)


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

i would say minimum saftey devices are pfd, knife, paddle leash, some sort of signaling device i use a small mirror and a mini air horn, and if you dont want to lose stuff to davy jones's locker leash them or put floats on them. if you need a tow back in call metros sea tow


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

Hey Ronaulmtd shoot me a PM and let me know what part of southern maryland you are in and maybe we can hook up so you can take a look at my rig and get some ideas, and maybe even go out on a paddle


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

MD state law says all you need on a kayak or canoe is a PFD and a whistle, but there are more things you can do to be extra safe


----------



## Ronaulmtd (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks fellas- I picked up my paddle, PFD and whistle at Dicks...ordered a extension for the bow cover (on clearance) from Harmony for weather and spray protection and a tie down kit. Waiting on UPS to deliver. I picked up the electrical duct seal and I am waiting for a fairly warm day to seal the transducer to the inner hull. I am looking at Horizon handheld VHF's and see the Hummingbird is a lot less expensive- is this how the fraternity communicates when on the water?


----------



## JapaneseZero (Jul 27, 2009)

Ronaulmtd said:


> Thanks fellas- I picked up my paddle, PFD and whistle at Dicks...ordered a extension for the bow cover (on clearance) from Harmony for weather and spray protection and a tie down kit. Waiting on UPS to deliver. I picked up the electrical duct seal and I am waiting for a fairly warm day to seal the transducer to the inner hull. I am looking at Horizon handheld VHF's and see the Hummingbird is a lot less expensive- is this how the fraternity communicates when on the water?


Depends on who you are fishing with. I got a cobra that has vhf and also has a 2 way built in so i can toss somebody a cheap motorola handheld. Its a good idea if you are fishing alone to have a waterproof one that will fall out with you if you capsize and your boat gets away from you. that way you can radio to neighboring boats or to the coast guard if something really wrong went down.


----------



## richardbb85 (Apr 18, 2009)

Ronaulmtd said:


> Thanks fellas- I picked up my paddle, PFD and whistle at Dicks...ordered a extension for the bow cover (on clearance) from Harmony for weather and spray protection and a tie down kit. Waiting on UPS to deliver. I picked up the electrical duct seal and I am waiting for a fairly warm day to seal the transducer to the inner hull. I am looking at Horizon handheld VHF's and see the Hummingbird is a lot less expensive- is this how the fraternity communicates when on the water?


good start, get ready because trophy rock and croakers will be here in less than 2 months


----------



## Ronaulmtd (Feb 8, 2011)

I bought my 2011 fishing license yesterday at Fred's in Waldorf. Because I turn 65 in less than two weeks, my license is a Senior combination ($5.00) and allows me to fish in fresh water and the Bay. Today it was a warm enough day for me to duct seal the transducer to the inner hull of the kayak. I cleaned all my tackle, filled up all the reels with fresh line- and then went to the sporting goods stores looking at terminal tackle- yeah, got the spring fishing fever really bad- and it isn't officially spring, yet- this afternoon I took my 10 year old daughter to the Hughsville pond and let her catch the DNR Rainbow trout they stocked this week. They were small but lively on my little ultralight Quantum spinning outfit with 4 lb. Spiderwire Extreme mono.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Now you got her hooked for sure and started on the :fishing: adventure! WTG!


----------

